# outdoor shooting?!



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

does anyone know of a safe (legally speaking) place to shoot outdoors in Southern NH? a big sand pit, etc.
I've been indoor shooting for too long, i think:smt023.
I think I want to make a day of it, vs an hour of rushed shooting with machine guns in the background (distracting the heck outta me) @ the range.
I feel the need to buy more property.. :smt1099


----------

